# Fireplace remodel



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

A while back there was a thread (Gas prices got you rethinking hunting plans...) where I mentioned needing to replace my gas (propane) fireplace.

We just completed the remodel yesterday. I'm pretty excited! The original fireplace was just a 10k btu fireplace -- it was never intended to heat our home. Our gas (propane) furnaces can heat our home, but propane is expensive, so running the furnaces in the cold winter months is comparative to a mortgage!

The new fireplace is a Quadrafire Trekker 50k btu pellet fireplace. This thing should be able to provide a bunch of supplemental heat and help reduce the propane bill. What we didn't realize was that the whole aesthetic would be an upgrade -- the fireplace itself just flat out looks better than the original. Heck, even the flame it produces looks better!

Before:









After:










Before:









After:









We got fire baby!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks nice, really nice. 

Keep an eye on the feeder chute though... my parents pellet stove got plugged (auger jammed) and the fire smoldered / worked its way up the chute and was just to the bin when I walked in. It was smoking like a chimney venting right into the room. I called the fire dept, pulled the stove out and poured some water on it. Fire Dept arrived just in time to fire up some fans and blow out the smoke. Another hour would have been really bad. I dont think it could have caught anything else on fire, being inside the fireplace like they are... but the smoke would have ruined a ton of stuff.

They replaced it with a natural gas fired stove, and that thing puts out so much heat they don't run the furnace all that much.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy moley - looks fantastic!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would like to do the same thing at our place. 
Roughly what was the cost ?
I'm doing solar at the cabin right now, so I couldn't do the conversion right now. But could before winter.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The fireplace itself was $5k


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice PBH, way nice. Your right, the stove kind of emits a manly look !


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------

